# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  В популярном плагине для WordPress обнаружена критическая уязвимость

## olejah

Исследователи обнаружили, что в плагине для WordPress NextGEN Gallery, который установили более миллиона раз, содержится критическая уязвимость внедрения SQL-кода (SQL injection).

Брешь в безопасности была обнаружена экспертами Sucuri, она позволяет удаленному злоумышленнику легко получить доступ к базе данных атакуемого веб-сайта.

Существует эта уязвимость из-за того, что разработчики плагина неправильно обрабатывают ввод пользовательских данных. Проблема была устранена на прошлой неделе с выпуском версии 2.1.79, но об этом нет никакого упоминания в журнале изменений.

«Уязвимость имеет критический уровень опасности. Если вы используете уязвимую версию этого плагина, обновляйте его как можно скорее» - предупреждают эксперт Sucuri.

По словам исследователей, есть два сценария атаки: в первом сайт должен использовать NextGEN Basic TagCloud Gallery, а во втором пользователям должно быть разрешено отправлять сообщения для проверки.

В первом сценарии злоумышленник может выполнить SQL-запрос путем изменения URL галереи. Во втором прошедший проверку подлинности злоумышленник может выполнить вредоносный код через shortcodes.

На данный момент не было никаких сообщений о том, что эта уязвимость используется в реальных случаях. Однако эксперты прогнозируют, что в будущем эта брешь будет эксплуатироваться из-за большого количества сайтов, на которых установлен затронутый плагин.

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

